# What fish?



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

Okay guys, So I brought a 6 gallon tank for my room to accompany my 1.5 gallon tank. The 1.5 gallon tank will hold triops so I am not worried about that one.

However I am wondering what sort of fish to put in the 6 gallon tank. I would like some neon tetras so thats one of the fish I'd like 

What else should I get?

This is my tank:









Asha

PS: In the picture the tank is not full

PSS: Also would RO water be safe to use in the tank to support fish?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

that tank would be perfect for shrimps or red clawed crabs if u ask me.

fish wise ur restricted to either a betta or a few neons. am thinkin maybe 6 to 7 with a good filter. be warned. neons are delicate darlings and will die on u for no good reason. also, is that tank cycled?


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

It's in the process just a few more days 

I'm thinking of some Danios


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

danios are jumpers. u got a lid?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

whats ROO water? i have heard of people using Bottled water in their tanks.....never used any of that stuff....


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

RO water will not support fish by itself. You can use it, but you will have to either mix in some tap water (dechlorinated) or add a product from the pet store that will replace the trace elements that RO filtering takes out. 

Eluviet, RO = Reverse Osmosis


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

@Eluviet I have a lid 

@Bml What sort of product would I need?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Well I would recommend just mixing in some tap water, as it would be the cheapest and easiest solution. For freshwater tanks, I would recommend a product like Seachem Flourish Trace (not to be confused with regular Flourish or Flourish Excel).


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Ash....why would u wanna use RO water?


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

It doesnt have all the gunk that the tap water by me has. The tap water by me has vast quantities of chlorine in :/

RO water is only £1.80 for 3 gallons so its not so much of a loss. Will just have to add something more to it.

Would mineral water be okay just to top the tank up with??


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

That's actually kind of expensive RO water. Here I get 15 gallons for $5 (12 Imperial Gallons for £3.38, 56 Liters for 3.93 Euro).




Asha said:


> Would mineral water be okay just to top the tank up with??


I wouldn't add anything carbonated to your tank at all.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

just chlorine? thats it? get a chlorine remover and let the water sit in a bucket for 24 preferably with a airpump running in it.


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

bmlbytes said:


> That's actually kind of expensive RO water. Here I get 15 gallons for $5 (12 Imperial Gallons for £3.38, 56 Liters for 3.93 Euro).
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't add anything carbonated to your tank at all.


Not carbonated water. Water high in minerals.


Also would red claw crabs attack and kill Danios and other small community fish??


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I think some shrimp and wittle crabs would love the tank


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

am obessed with shrimps of late! am getting a really long tank for my Sakura shrimps.


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

Thought you might be :L


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

lol. decided on a fish?


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

Not yet :/

Want some danios.. Unsure about 1 or 2 red claw crabs :/ Will they kill the fish in the tank with them??


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

danios are to fast to be caught by red claws during the day but during the night its a whole diff ball game. the crabs might try snapping up the danios while they sleep.


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

So not a good idea by the sounds of it :/


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

not really. i would suggest either fish or crab for this small a tank.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Fish don't sleep. They don't have eyelids. I've been wrong before. I just know I come into my room at all hours of the night and have never caught my cichlids being dorment. I'm aware of their resting state but I would think they would be alert enough to escape a crab.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

fish do sleep. Most are not totally obvious about it as its not good to clearly show other things you are in a vulnerable state. Some fish like BGK and clown loaches will fall over on their sides and sleep, which is normal for these fishes. All fish have a dormate sleeping period. Fish don't have eyelids because in an aquatic environment these are not needed. At night all my fish sleep. Most rest either at the surface or bottom. They may not look like it but they are pretty out of it. Its easy to catch fast fish once they have gone to sleep, most won't even react to a approaching net.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Eluviet said:


> am obessed with shrimps of late! am getting a really long tank for my Sakura shrimps.


I wish i could keep shrimp but either me or my future goldfish would eat them...lol. yum, anyway, that's kewl your getting the sakura shrimp! have fun everyone


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

i agree. i use the word 'sleep' lightly here but i must say that when the lights go off for a while i can observe my fish resting. for example my 6 man army (hockey stick tetras) will rest on the gravel near a upturned coconut shell. motionless. i guess in their lil world thats what i could term as Sleeping.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

chocolatecrunch said:


> I wish i could keep shrimp but either me or my future goldfish would eat them...lol. yum, anyway, that's kewl your getting the sakura shrimp! have fun everyone


LOL same here but i love my shrimps way to much to have them eaten and i sure pay a heafty price for them so that steers everyone away from my tanks bodily threats being rendered at my door!


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Anything with the word claw seems to have the ability to kill fish. Danios may be too active for a 6g. Do you like Guppies?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

OC ur right but her 6gl is a long one.....the danios just migh might be comfortable in it.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Agreed. that tank does not look 6g I've ever seen.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

in a tank like her's i would do a layer of laterite soil, river sand....go planted and keep shrimps.


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

I can assure you it is 6g.

By the way eluviet I'm a he :L

I put 3 danios in yesterday and they appear to be fine. They survived the night eat the food given to them. So all-round it is good so far


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

LOL thats the 1st time i got a dude confused for a dudette! LOL Asha is a typical indian chicks name.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

If you like neons, a good alternative would be cardinals - they are wayyyy hardier than neons and IMO more attractive.
I would be against putting danios in that small of a tank as they are very active fish, and I think that they do better in a larger tank. But if they do well, hey, good for you.
Are you interested in breeding your danios? Thats always fun.


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

Eluviet said:


> LOL thats the 1st time i got a dude confused for a dudette! LOL Asha is a typical indian chicks name.


Well in England its a boys nickname.


Cardinals do sound interesting.


----------

